
Show HN: InstaConnect – find and connect with professionals over a call - nitinbajaj1423
http://instaconnect.club/users/login
======
nitinbajaj1423
Hey everyone, I have been experimenting with this idea of InstaConnect for
last few weeks.

Every day we hustle to build new relationships to grow our business or
ourselves and a lot of times we find hard to connect with the right person
quickly.

Sometimes you need an information but you have to figure out a way to get that
information and a lot of times its the inside information that a specific
person can tell you.

This is what InstaConnect is trying to solve.

You can search for other professionals and they can search you too, once you
join, and you can call them via a masked cloud telephony number instantly.

For each call you make you redeem Karma and they earn Karma for picking up
your call. Incentivising for their time. This karma they earned can be
redeemed to call someone else.

What do you guys think?

In private beta, for now, look for beta users, especially in India, as it's
currently live in India but feedback welcomed from around the world.

